# Food Safety News - 03/09/2022 FDA still mostly mum on infant formula outbreak, but plans to seek help for future



## daveomak.fs (Mar 9, 2022)

*FDA still mostly mum on infant formula outbreak, but plans to seek help for future*
By Coral Beach on Mar 09, 2022 12:06 am
The Food and Drug Administration continues to play it close to the vest regarding questions about the Cronobacter outbreak linked to infant formula, but the agency is beginning to think about preventive action to help identify future outbreaks faster. One of the problems with identifying and reacting to the ongoing outbreak of infections in babies... Continue Reading


*EFSA backs HPP but raises milk and RTE food issues*
By Joe Whitworth on Mar 09, 2022 12:05 am
High-pressure processing (HPP) is safe to use to destroy pathogens but it is not as effective on milk and some ready-to-eat foods, according to an EFSA opinion. The European Food Safety Authority (EFSA) experts assessed the safety and efficacy of HPP on food, whether it can be used to reduce Listeria monocytogenes in ready-to-eat (RTE)... Continue Reading


*Beef from certain gene-edited cattle is safe to eat, FDA says*
By News Desk on Mar 09, 2022 12:03 am
To salmon and pigs and numerous crops like corn and soybeans, the U.S. Food and Drug Administration has added beef from gene-edited cattle as safe food for humans. This approval came through a short-form process because the genetic makeup was like existing cattle and the trait is natural in some breeds. The FDA said it has... Continue Reading


*UK disagrees with EU position on titanium dioxide*
By News Desk on Mar 09, 2022 12:01 am
The United Kingdom will not follow the European Union in banning titanium dioxide as a food additive. The UK’s Food Standards Agency (FSA) said after reviewing the evidence, no safety concerns have been identified, which means there will not be a change to regulation in England and Wales. Food Standards Scotland (FSS) also reached the... Continue Reading


*FDA, CDC declare deadly, multi-year romaine-related Listeria outbreak over*
By Coral Beach on Mar 08, 2022 05:23 pm
Federal officials are reporting that a deadly multi-year outbreak of Listeria monocytogenes infections traced to romaine lettuce is over. As of March 8 the patient count stood at 10 with one person in Pennsylvania having died, according to statements from the Food and Drug Administration and the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention.  “The true... Continue Reading


----------

